# G0479 Medicare drug testing



## sbarbour3 (Aug 19, 2016)

Can someone help me with the Urine drug test- G0479? I keep getting denials as not medically necessary, I am using DX code F11.90. We have pain management patients and we monitor their opiate use.


----------



## rzapp49@yahoo.com (Aug 24, 2016)

We use z79.891 . Hope this helps


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 24, 2016)

rzapp49@yahoo.com said:


> We use z79.891 . Hope this helps



That sounds more like it since the F code is for those abusing drugs not one who is prescribed drugs.


----------



## marjoriestmarc00@yahoo.com (Mar 1, 2017)

*G0479*

are G0479 still billable for 2017?


----------



## sbarbour3 (Mar 4, 2017)

marjoriestmarc00@yahoo.com said:


> are G0479 still billable for 2017?


It is 80307 now. Still trying to get paid for 2016.


----------

